# Great Archery Store!



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

For all of you that have not checked out www.archeryprostaff.com yet, make sure to do so! The owner is a great guy and they have great products at great prices. I am being 100% honest here they really do have a magnificent selection of Archery and Hunting needs so check it out and let me know what you think! Thanks! :darkbeer:


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Too bad you`re not old enough to deal in the archerytalk classifieds. That`s where the deals are.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

hunting170 said:


> Too bad you`re not old enough to deal in the archerytalk classifieds. That`s where the deals are.


*Dude that was a low blow.:icon_1_lol:*


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

indiana ******* said:


> *Dude that was a low blow.:icon_1_lol:*


No I can deal in the classifieds. My dad is 45. But I never have any reason to deal in the classifieds, unless I need my dad to sell something for me! Anyways give some feedback on archeryprostaff.com

it really has a lot of great stuff! :darkbeer:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I checked there site & i think im going to order a couple packs of the new Tekans. I have been wanting to give them a try anyway.*


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

indiana ******* said:


> *I checked there site & i think im going to order a couple packs of the new Tekans. I have been wanting to give them a try anyway.*


Great man thanks if you do business with them! I tried out the Tekans a little, they are a very solid head and got the job done on a doe, but I still prefer my Grim Reaper Razortips over anything else! :darkbeer:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

oh also if anyone feels the need to contact the owner for any reason, shoot a private message to BowTitan here on AT that is him. :darkbeer:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Back up TTT


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

up for the night crew. off to bed


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

hunting170 said:


> Too bad you`re not old enough to deal in the archerytalk classifieds. That`s where the deals are.


I have to agree, classifieds have some crazy sick deals!

That site looks like some fairly average prices, another one to use when looking for new gear though


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Checked it out....prices seem ok but, I was looking for a truball back tension and gave up after clicking my way through about 5 pages of releases. There was no way to search by manufacturer. I tried to sort by manufacturer at the top of the page and there were releases by other manufacturers mixed in with the tru balls.

I think the website needs a little work to make it easier to find what you want. Not bashing or griping just offering constructive criticism for Bowtitan.


----------



## BowTitan (Jan 6, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> Checked it out....prices seem ok but, I was looking for a truball back tension and gave up after clicking my way through about 5 pages of releases. There was no way to search by manufacturer. I tried to sort by manufacturer at the top of the page and there were releases by other manufacturers mixed in with the tru balls.
> 
> I think the website needs a little work to make it easier to find what you want. Not bashing or griping just offering constructive criticism for Bowtitan.



I really need this type of input. We have added over 20,000 products in the last few months and will be adding another 10,000 plus in the months to come.
I have tried to make it as easy as possible to navigate, but input like this lets me know what has to be done. I will be making this a major priority to get fixed.

Thanks for letting us know,

Steve A. Mack Jr.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

BowTitan said:


> I really need this type of input. We have added over 20,000 products in the last few months and will be adding another 10,000 plus in the months to come.
> I have tried to make it as easy as possible to navigate, but input like this lets me know what has to be done. I will be making this a major priority to get fixed.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know,
> ...


Great customer service right here! :darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

3 years from now Zach will find some great deals on here, for now he just has to look but not touch! :grin:


----------



## Russ Holton (Mar 18, 2005)

*Wow!!*

That sight is great. The prices seem to be really fair too. I added it to my favorites. I will be ordering a pro-tuner lefty from you.

Russ


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Russ Holton said:


> That sight is great. The prices seem to be really fair too. I added it to my favorites. I will be ordering a pro-tuner lefty from you.
> 
> Russ


Thanks man! Glad you like it! 

And AdvanTimberLou, I have my ways of getting what I want when I want it :nod: (Mr. Harmon gets on his account and I pay him the money, he buys the product  ) 

So Zach looky and touchy! :lol:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

-bowfreak- said:


> Checked it out....prices seem ok but, I was looking for a truball back tension and gave up after clicking my way through about 5 pages of releases. There was no way to search by manufacturer. I tried to sort by manufacturer at the top of the page and there were releases by other manufacturers mixed in with the tru balls.
> 
> I think the website needs a little work to make it easier to find what you want. Not bashing or griping just offering constructive criticism for Bowtitan.





BowTitan said:


> I really need this type of input. We have added over 20,000 products in the last few months and will be adding another 10,000 plus in the months to come.
> I have tried to make it as easy as possible to navigate, but input like this lets me know what has to be done. I will be making this a major priority to get fixed.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know,
> ...





Zach_Harmon said:


> Great customer service right here! :darkbeer:


I had a pm from BowTitan. He has already fixed the release snafu.....everything looks great. I have it in my favorites and will give it a try when I need something new. Looks good!


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

-bowfreak- said:


> I had a pm from BowTitan. He has already fixed the release snafu.....everything looks great. I have it in my favorites and will give it a try when I need something new. Looks good!


Thanks man! He truly is a great guy and really cares! 

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*store*

yup very nice guy to deal with! Any problem he will fix it! and now 15% off all diamond bows!!! Great deals and a great guy!


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

carbon_kid said:


> yup very nice guy to deal with! Any problem he will fix it! and now 15% off all diamond bows!!! Great deals and a great guy!


:thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

needs more bowfishing supplies IMO


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## blkbird (May 25, 2004)

Placed an order Saturday and its in my hands now, that's pretty fast and a fair price to boot.


----------



## Rack-Attack (Aug 9, 2002)

> I really need this type of input.


O.K. how about sticking to map


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

blkbird said:


> Placed an order Saturday and its in my hands now, that's pretty fast and a fair price to boot.


Great! They are a great website :amen: 



Rack-Attack said:


> O.K. how about sticking to map


I am not sure what you are trying to say? :noidea:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Zack,

I spoke to them last week and I believe Trophy Blend is going to be on board with them, Great guys and I think they are going to hit it off great!

Big thumbs up for www.archeryprostaff.com


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

$149+ shipping for a Morrel outdoor range and $189 + shipping on a ST360........OUCH!


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

checked the price of Tru-flight feathers ouch alittle steep for me. I'll stay with ebay stores for now. They are 25.00 less per 100.


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Zach;

Thanks for the tip. I bookmarked their web site. 

Question for you: If you're too young to go on the classifieds, aren't you too young to :darkbeer: ?

Won't it make you ukey: or ?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

The best stores keep EVERYTHING on there web sites in stock , does this one ??


----------



## BowTitan (Jan 6, 2009)

Wishbone said:


> The best stores keep EVERYTHING on there web sites in stock , does this one ??


Unfortunately no, we have about 80% of it in stock. Some of the 2009 products have not shipped yet. We have changed our policy on charging your payment method. We will not charge your payment method until your order ships. We do not believe that we should sit on your money if we don't have your items to ship. The web site will capture the sale but will not process the payment until we ship. We have people On Call after business hours to reply to stock status emails. This can be done on several locations through out our web site. Once you place an order you will get several emails ( one a day) giving you the status of your order until it reaches your door step. Customer Service is our #1 priority!

If anyone has any questions please send me a PM or email me at the address below. We all carry Blackberry devices and we usually respond quickly.

Thank,

Steve


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

I can't speak for everyone, but I would much rather support a fellow archer thats trying to get started.


----------



## BowTitan (Jan 6, 2009)

BowTitan said:


> Unfortunately no, we have about 80% of it in stock. Some of the 2009 products have not shipped yet. We have changed our policy on charging your payment method. We will not charge your payment method until your order ships. We do not believe that we should sit on your money if we don't have your items to ship. The web site will capture the sale but will not process the payment until we ship. We have people On Call after business hours to reply to stock status emails. This can be done on several locations through out our web site. Once you place an order you will get several emails ( one a day) giving you the status of your order until it reaches your door step. Customer Service is our #1 priority!
> 
> If anyone has any questions please send me a PM or email me at the address below. We all carry Blackberry devices and we usually respond quickly.
> 
> ...


ttt:smile:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ttt for Steve, great doing business with you


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## Mad_Max (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTitan (Jan 6, 2009)

Wishbone said:


> The best stores keep EVERYTHING on there web sites in stock , does this one ??





BowTitan said:


> Unfortunately no, we have about 80% of it in stock. Some of the 2009 products have not shipped yet. We have changed our policy on charging your payment method. We will not charge your payment method until your order ships. We do not believe that we should sit on your money if we don't have your items to ship. The web site will capture the sale but will not process the payment until we ship. We have people On Call after business hours to reply to stock status emails. This can be done on several locations through out our web site. Once you place an order you will get several emails ( one a day) giving you the status of your order until it reaches your door step. Customer Service is our #1 priority!
> 
> If anyone has any questions please send me a PM or email me at the address below. We all carry Blackberry devices and we usually respond quickly.
> 
> ...


www.ArcheryProStaff.com just completed a new system up grade. You can now view our products and see actual inventory on hand. No more placing orders and wondering if it is in stock or not. Just click on a item and see how many are in stock. No more worries if it is going to be back ordered. And if it shows in stock and if the order is placed before 3:00pm EST it will ship same day. Our new inventory control updates it's self every hour for the most accurate inventory. This is just another way we are trying to make archeryprostaff.com the best place to shop online.


----------

